
Show HN: Emojielog – A simple emojie journal application - Mechasparrow
http://emojielog.surge.sh
======
amake
It's "emoji", not "emojie".

~~~
gobusto
To be fair, you can break down 絵文字 as:

    
    
        e = 絵 = Picture
        moji = 文字 = Characters
    

...so you could interpret "emojielog" as "Picture-Character Picture Log".

(...the "Select a Emojie for today" text kinda disproves that this was the
intention, though...)

~~~
amake
I am aware of the etymology of emoji; I think your interpretation goes well
beyond "fair", all the way to "wildly reaching". It also doesn't explain the
"emojie" in "a simple emojie journal" unless you want to make a case for
"picture-character picture".

------
code_duck
I like this idea of a simple app for a personal log. This is definitely the
minimum detail level that i can picture being remotely useful. As usual, how
much can it be enhanced without ruining it?

I would like to be able to enter a custom emoji to log a broader range of
emotions.

~~~
Mechasparrow
Will be expanding the emoji set.

------
mvdwoord
Too bad it does not have a "stories" feature yet.

~~~
Mechasparrow
Oh well. There is a js lib for it. So I might add it for fun lol. Another side
project I guess.

~~~
Mechasparrow
SnapEmoji. Anyone up for it XD

------
olsn
Strongly remided me of the daylio app
([http://daylio.webflow.io/](http://daylio.webflow.io/)), which i'm using
daily for pretty much that purpose

~~~
hdhzy
Apps like that make me think about vanity vs actionable metrics from Lean.
What difference does it make if last week you were happy or not? Does it make
you change your attitude or take a deeper look on what to do to improve it?

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I was just thinking if this were more medically focused it would be good for
me. I'm supposed to get a medical journal to track certain things until my
next dr visit. If I could just open the app and click on an item to log it
that would sure beat having to enter a text somewhere.

Especially useful would be exporting all this as a csv file.

~~~
Mechasparrow
Will look into adding CSV integration.

------
Exuma
I don't get it

------
sAbakumoff
That's​ terrific that such a simple app require the js framework to be used!

------
orschiro
I miss the ability to describe my today's emotion with one keyword.

------
hybridtupel
I surely can't get used to american dates. I thought "why do I score 4 out of
30"? Edit: Ok it's not american, but it's nevertheless confusing to me.

------
bryanrasmussen
If I can only enter 1 of 3 emoji for a day (as I understand it) I don't think
there should be two steps to entering that emoji (step 1 click +, step 2 click
emoji)

~~~
Mechasparrow
I plan on expanding the emoji set.

------
Mechasparrow
Here's a fixed link at. [http://emojilog.surge.sh](http://emojilog.surge.sh)

------
kinduff
Would suggest to add a cookie to the newsletter form, it opens every time.

------
shotgungg
This is a good idea! I wonder what other simple data points people are willing
to log

------
Mechasparrow
I wish I could edit the title of this post.

